# How much time do I have before new Hydra interface appears on my bolt?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Apparently with the new Hydra interface that is coming, I will not be able to MRV or stream content from my 2 Premiere's to my 1 Bolt in my home. 

If so, how much time do I have before the new Hydra interface appears on my Bolt? Or can I delay this somehow?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would also like to know that answer because this is a major change and I need to be able to warn my mom before her changes


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atomarchio said:


> Apparently with the new Hydra interface that is coming, I will not be able to MRV or stream content from my 2 Premiere's to my 1 Bolt in my home.
> 
> If so, how much time do I have before the new Hydra interface appears on my Bolt? Or can I delay this somehow?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks.


You can sleep tonight: at least at present, Hydra is opt-in only, and will not be forced on you unless you choose it to be.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Hydra is probably opt-in for the foreseeable future, at least on existing hardware.

- However, streaming between boxes works fine.
- Transfers TO a Hydra box currently need to be performed on Tivo Online, but this is probably only temporary. Transfers FROM Hydra to non-Hydra work fine.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

If the Hydra GUI just appears out of the blue one morning and I can no longer stream or transfer shows from the 2 other premiere boxes in my home, I am going to be upset.

Hopefully, they will give us some time to make other arrangements. I called Tivo yesterday to find out if I could get a deal on upgrading my Premieres with lifetime to Bolt w/lifetime. Apparently, there is no such offer like this at the moment.

And then pytivo and streambaby are no longer available with Hydra, is that correct?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atomarchio said:


> I called Tivo yesterday to find out if I could get a deal on upgrading my Premieres with lifetime to Bolt w/lifetime. Apparently, there is no such offer like this at the moment.


Probably want to check in here regularly, or subscribe to the 'BOLT Deals' thread, to improve your chances of being informed of future specials like the recent Premiere-to-BOLT $99 Lifetime transfer deal.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if you do get new hardware it might upgrade to hydra during setup just search in the forum for downgrade instructions if you want to downgrade before you record anything


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> if you do get new hardware it might upgrade to hydra during setup just search in the forum for downgrade instructions if you want to downgrade before you record anything


I think that is only Vox systems that will automatically go to Hydra.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Hydra is an OPT-IN choice for anything that did not ship with the VOX remote, at this point there are no announced plans to make it mandatory.
Also note that streaming from a Hydra to a non-Hydra machine is perfectly functional, and you can transfer off and on the Hydra units via Tivo online, just not from the unit itself.

This thread already has far too much FUD for 9 posts.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> I think that is only Vox systems that will automatically go to Hydra.


nope mine was a first generation bolt it load hydra on first service connection


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> nope mine was a first generation bolt it load hydra on first service connection


That's a mess up. It's not supposed to.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> That's a mess up. It's not supposed to.


since the original bolt's service was transferred to the replacement maybe that had something to do with it

anyway it's working fine no major issues yet


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Like others have said, its opt in only right now, but I can't see TiVo supporting 2 completely different UI's long term. They have
enough problems trying to keep one current :> I can't see two for long.

Probably and just a GUESS sometime in 2018 once they get all bugs worked out of Hydra, they might push it to everyone. It works fine so far, but needs a lot of tweaking.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> Like others have said, its opt in only right now, but I can't see TiVo supporting 2 completely different UI's long term. They have
> enough problems trying to keep one current :> I can't see two for long.
> 
> Probably and just a GUESS sometime in 2018 once they get all bugs worked out of Hydra, they might push it to everyone. It works fine so far, but needs a lot of tweaking.


So you expect that in 2018 they are going to just shut down all Series 2, Series 3 & Series 4 TiVos?

Even discounting the older Series 2 & Series 3 TiVos, there are plenty of Premieres out there including many being used by cable companies. The older HDUI will be around for years, just the same as the old SDUI is still around. What will (and likely already has) change is future development for the older HDUI, it is done and the best that will happen is a few more bug fixes.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> So you expect that in 2018 they are going to just shut down all Series 2, Series 3 & Series 4 TiVos?
> 
> Even discounting the older Series 2 & Series 3 TiVos, there are plenty of Premieres out there including many being used by cable companies. The older HDUI will be around for years, just the same as the old SDUI is still around. What will (and likely already has) change is future development for the older HDUI, it is done and the best that will happen is a few more bug fixes.


No, I thought they might push Hydra to all of them that could run it and the really old models would be stuck with outdated and never updated OS like you said. I think I said only GUESSING. :>


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PC-to-


Rkkeller said:


> No, I thought they might push Hydra to all of them that could run it and the really old models would be stuck with *outdated* and never updated OS like you said. I think I said only GUESSING. :>


If it works, it works.  (Albeit, more slowly, and without later-added features.)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> No, I thought they might push Hydra to all of them that could run it and the really old models would be stuck with outdated and never updated OS like you said. I think I said only GUESSING. :>


And my point is why would anyone even think that Hydra would be forced on everyone, especially by 2018:

TiVo has said there are no plans to force a Hydra update. 
Past practice on the Premieres (which were the transition units going from the SDUI to the HDUI) was and still is to allow the users to chose either UI.
Forcing Roamios & Bolts to Hydra still leaves all the Premieres running the same HDUI that is on the Bolts and Roamios so there is no reduction in supported UIs. 
While anything is possible it would sure be pretty stupid of TiVo to change course and force a Hydra update, about the only thing they get is pi**ed off customers.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Classic UI is stable, long term "support" could just mean back end support, they will most likely just stop any development, if they haven't already...


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Rkkeller said:


> Like others have said, its opt in only right now, but I can't see TiVo supporting 2 completely different UI's long term. They have
> enough problems trying to keep one current :> I can't see two for long.
> 
> Probably and just a GUESS sometime in 2018 once they get all bugs worked out of Hydra, they might push it to everyone. It works fine so far, but needs a lot of tweaking.


Absolutely agree - without question.

My sense is very similar. S3's and Premiers may end up orphaned with the classic UI, but no further development (or bug fix) done to them. Roamios and newer I think will end up with Hydra forced at some point. I don't know what that date will be, but believe it will happen. This, BTW IS a reduction in "supported UIs" as those of us with Roamio Pros (or even Bolts pre VOX) will lose the ability to have the standard UI.

Tivo has never demonstrated a reluctance to do something that might upset their customers, and now it's Rivo (Tivo plus Rovi). Maintaining two different code bases is problematic and without any possibility of discussion, more expensive - period. No debate there whatsoever. Frankly, I'm not excited about either scenario. In the unlikely scenario that they maintain both for a long time, then their quality programs (regression, integration testing, etc) which have never been anything close to CMM4 levels, will be further challenged. In the likely scenario where they force Hydra at some point, we get what we get.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> You can sleep tonight: at least at present, Hydra is opt-in only, and will not be forced on you unless you choose it to be.


But then the OP wrote the word "mom", then I wondered if it's "optional" like the Windows 10 upgrade was.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> But then the OP wrote the word "mom", then I wondered if it's "optional" like the Windows 10 upgrade was.


It was optional, no need for quotes..


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

wmhjr said:


> Tivo has never demonstrated a reluctance to do something that might upset their customers, and now it's Rivo (Tivo plus Rovi). Maintaining two different code bases is problematic and without any possibility of discussion, more expensive - period. No debate there whatsoever.


History actually has demonstrated that the prior UI transition choice was something they left to customers. Tivo left the old SD interface available, though stopped updates to the UI.

I would expect its slightly more expensive to maintain the old UI, but the debate is completely open to what happens to those who do not chose to move to Hydra.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> History actually has demonstrated that the prior UI transition choice was something they left to customers. Tivo left the old SD interface available, though stopped updates to the UI.
> 
> I would expect its slightly more expensive to maintain the old UI, but the debate is completely open to what happens to those who do not chose to move to Hydra.


History has no relevance here. First of all it's a different company. Second, the comparison of hydra to sdui vs hdui is a complete comedy. No comparison whatsoever. Finally, calling it "slightly " more expensive shows a lack of experience in this area.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> History has no relevance here. First of all it's a different company. Second, the comparison of hydra to sdui vs hdui is a complete comedy. No comparison whatsoever. Finally, calling it "slightly " more expensive shows a lack of experience in this area.


So you think it is going to be significantly more expensive to maintain the HDUI for Premieres and Minis than to maintain it for Premieres, Minis, Roamios, & Non VOX Bolts?


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

No. I think it’s significantly more expensive to maintain them in addition to hydra than it is to maintain sdui in addition to hdui.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> History has no relevance here. First of all it's a different company. Second, the comparison of hydra to sdui vs hdui is a complete comedy. No comparison whatsoever. Finally, calling it "slightly " more expensive shows a lack of experience in this area.


I would think that history almost always is relevant, as a factor, one of many, in a company's behavior. Yes, Rovi is a different company, but the "TiVo division" isn't and, indeed, now has a head from the earlier TiVo days. But who knows where matters will go, for the other reasons you note, for a tech. company nowadays, for any company, or for any of us.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> I would think that history almost always is relevant, as a factor, one of many, in a company's behavior. Yes, Rovi is a different company, but the "TiVo division" isn't and, indeed, now has a head from the earlier TiVo days. But who knows where matters will go, for the other reasons you note, for a tech. company nowadays, for any company, or for any of us.


Simply untrue. The TiVo "division " is certainly different, as evidenced by the loss of other leadership beyond the single person you reference.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> Simply untrue. The TiVo "division " is certainly different, as evidenced by the loss of other leadership beyond the single person you reference.


LOL. Yes, 2 former TiVo management people now are gone--people always do leave companies, esp. in the tech. industry--and others who have been there long-term still are, and the current division manager is an "old" TiVo guy who was brought back (I guess that if one wanted to focus on anything, it could be that the Rovi management brought back the old TiVo, lol). My earlier point being, there is no absolute lack of relevance of history as to directions TiVo might take in the future, in my own view--it seems to me, it's still a potentially relevant factor, one of many. But nothing is determinative. Although Series 2 boxes still are up and running, 12+ years later. 

Having said that, it seems to me that it's easier to run one UI than 2. Fortunately, TiVo isn't forcing that on its users now.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> LOL. Yes, 2 former TiVo management people now are gone--people always do leave companies, esp. in the tech. industry--and others who have been there long-term still are, and the current division manager is an "old" TiVo guy who was brought back (I guess that if one wanted to focus on anything, it could be that the Rovi management brought back the old TiVo, lol). My earlier point being, there is no absolute lack of relevance of history as to directions TiVo might take in the future, in my own view--it seems to me, it's still a potentially relevant factor, one of many. But nothing is determinative. Although Series 2 boxes still are up and running, 12+ years later.
> 
> Having said that, it seems to me that it's easier to run one UI than 2. Fortunately, TiVo isn't forcing that on its users now.


You may describe it however you like. At least two significant Tivo management people are now gone. One person from a while ago has departed. Ownership has changed. Priorities have changed. The guide is clearly and factually less accurate and is derived from a different data set and different processes.

Series 2 boxes are in fact up and running. As are S3, etc. However, since you're a believer that history will drive future results, please point me to where Tivo has maintained two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT UIs (SDUI and HDUI are not completely different) on the SAME PLATFORM historically? There is very little reason to believe that long term that will be the case here, either.

To be quite honest, I would not fault Tivo. Assuming that there aren't technical issues preventing Roamios and above from running Hydra, were I driving product management decisions at Tivo, I personally would force everyone to Hydra once the majority of critical defects are eliminated. You're making the fundamental mistake of thinking that I'm of the mindset that this will happen because I think it's a wrong decision. Frankly, I don't think they can manage two different UIs on their "current" (meaning Bolt) platform well, given the quality issues of just trying to manage one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> You may describe it however you like. At least two significant Tivo management people are now gone. One person from a while ago has departed. Ownership has changed. Priorities have changed. The guide is clearly and factually less accurate and is derived from a different data set and different processes.
> 
> Series 2 boxes are in fact up and running. As are S3, etc. *However, since you're a believer that history will drive future results*, please point me to where Tivo has maintained two COMPLETELY DIFFERENT UIs (SDUI and HDUI are not completely different) on the SAME PLATFORM historically? There is very little reason to believe that long term that will be the case here, either.
> 
> To be quite honest, I would not fault Tivo. Assuming that there aren't technical issues preventing Roamios and above from running Hydra, were I driving product management decisions at Tivo, I personally would force everyone to Hydra once the majority of critical defects are eliminated. You're making the fundamental mistake of thinking that I'm of the mindset that this will happen because I think it's a wrong decision. Frankly, I don't think they can manage two different UIs on their "current" (meaning Bolt) platform well, given the quality issues of just trying to manage one.


Great, but I never said that--rather, I simply said it's a potentially relevant factor and not something to ignore wholesale, in my own opinion.

And as I've said 2 times already, I could see reasons why TiVo would want but a single UI platform. In the meanwhile, TiVo hasn't mandated Hydra, returning to the original topic.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> No. I think it's significantly more expensive to maintain them in addition to hydra than it is to maintain sdui in addition to hdui.


Which is irrelevant if TiVo has to maintain the HDUI anyway for Premieres and Minis. Not to mention we have no way of knowing if their cable customers running Roamios want Hydra, seems like a lot of cost/risk with little reward for them.

While anything can happen - including the world ending - I see no reason to believe Hydra is going to be forced on existing Roamio/Bolt users, at least not in anytime frame worth worrying about.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Which is irrelevant if TiVo has to maintain the HDUI anyway for Premieres and Minis. Not to mention we have no way of knowing if their cable customers running Roamios want Hydra, seems like a lot of cost/risk with little reward for them.
> 
> While anything can happen - including the world ending - I see no reason to believe Hydra is going to be forced on existing Roamio/Bolt users, *at least not in anytime frame worth worrying about*.


Well, I don't know: having a 12-year-old Series 2 here, my time frame expectations have gotten to be awfully long.  (But by then, TiVo will have worked all the kinks out.  )


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Which is irrelevant if TiVo has to maintain the HDUI anyway for Premieres and Minis. Not to mention we have no way of knowing if their cable customers running Roamios want Hydra, seems like a lot of cost/risk with little reward for them.
> 
> While anything can happen - including the world ending - I see no reason to believe Hydra is going to be forced on existing Roamio/Bolt users, at least not in anytime frame worth worrying about.


Once again - flawed logic. If no further development is done on the legacy products your argument evaporates.

I have no idea of the timing. It's just an opinion. However, it's far more rooted in logic than believing that they would maintain both for bolts in particular.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> Once again - flawed logic. If no further development is done on the legacy products your argument evaporates.


My position is simple, future development on the HDUI is done (for all TiVos), it will be moth balled (similar to how the SDUI is now), for a short period of time there will be bug fixes (mostly to keep cable companies happy) and it will remain available for an extended period of time on Roamios and Bolts (Hydra will not be forced). I did not bring up costs, but once costs where brought up I am pointing out that forcing Hydra on Roamios and Bolts does not eliminate support for the HDUI as Premieres and Minis still will be using the HDUI and that we have not yet seen if cable companies want to push Hydra onto their Roamios.



wmhjr said:


> I have no idea of the timing. It's just an opinion. However, it's far more rooted in logic than believing that they would maintain both for bolts in particular.


While what I have written is certainly also just opinion it is also based on what TiVo has said and the logic I see. Which means of course I am not seeing the logic you are seeing.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> My position is simple, future development on the HDUI is done (for all TiVos), it will be moth balled (similar to how the SDUI is now), for a short period of time there will be bug fixes (mostly to keep cable companies happy) and it will remain available for an extended period of time on Roamios and Bolts (Hydra will not be forced). I did not bring up costs, but once costs where brought up I am pointing out that forcing Hydra on Roamios and Bolts does not eliminate support for the HDUI as Premieres and Minis still will be using the HDUI and that we have not yet seen if cable companies want to push Hydra onto their Roamios.
> 
> While what I have written is certainly also just opinion it is also based on what TiVo has said and the logic I see. Which means of course I am not seeing the logic you are seeing.


So let's actually talk about this. Here are your fundamental errors.

Forcing Hydra on Roamios and bolts DOES eliminate support for SDUI/HDUI on that entire line. That saves cost in terms of defect management AND support costs.

The cable customers are certainly a question. I don't think anybody here really knows what's going on there. In a lot more ways than just Hydra.

Note the language used by Tivo in terms of Hydra. If you dig in, it really only talks about there not being any "current" forced upgrade. My interpretation is that it means that there may will be - in the future - a forecasted but unannounced date. You know, put the frog in luke warm water and turn it up to boil gradually....

Product support is per model - NOT per SW version. This has been the case through the entire history of Tivo. Maintaining two "supported" UIs fundamentally changes how Tivo operates.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

BTW, I'm unsure of the comment about lots of "cost/risk" for cable upgrading to Hydra. Can you elaborate on exactly what costs you're talking about? There is no additional cost to them in terms of deployment, and arguably less cost for support. In pure matter of fact, your argument further degenerates if you take the position that the cable cos would stay on SDUI/HDUI, because I find it very very difficult to believe that the cable providers would accept no further development on their platforms - including bug fixes, etc. That is simply not logical or realistic. This brings us factually back to the position where maintaining both would require diverged but simultaneous development on both platforms into the future, with no financial benefit but lots of financial burden.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> So let's actually talk about this. Here are your fundamental errors.
> 
> Forcing Hydra on Roamios and bolts DOES eliminate support for SDUI/HDUI on that entire line. That saves cost in terms of defect management AND support costs.
> 
> ...


Well for most of what you posted I have no way knowing enough to agree or disagree with you so I am going to do neither. Except for what TiVo said, the exact quote was: "We have no plans to push the gen4 experience to customers unless they explicitly request it, however gen4 is required in order to have access to the voice features."

While I understand anything a company says can change, what they have said is pretty clear.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> BTW, I'm unsure of the comment about lots of "cost/risk" for cable upgrading to Hydra. Can you elaborate on exactly what costs you're talking about? There is no additional cost to them in terms of deployment, and arguably less cost for support. In pure matter of fact, your argument further degenerates if you take the position that the cable cos would stay on SDUI/HDUI, because I find it very very difficult to believe that the cable providers would accept no further development on their platforms - including bug fixes, etc. That is simply not logical or realistic. This brings us factually back to the position where maintaining both would require diverged but simultaneous development on both platforms into the future, with no financial benefit but lots of financial burden.


Well if Hydra was perfect and was the best UI ever then I would think there is only the chance of partially failing hard drives killing the update and DVR, as a major software update seems to be a time these things show up.

But Hydra is not perfect and plenty of people will not like it so I would assume if pushed by a cable company they would have an increase in support request from people trying to figure out how to use it, and if the current version was shipped the cable company would have to deal with all the issues people on these forums are included what is going on with Minis. Which could mean replacing allot of troublesome DVRs and/or Minis. And of course there is the issue with needing to provide a different remote to actually get the voice functions.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally, I'd hope that it would be too expensive to maintain both interfaces, and we could stick with the old interface free from the continuous introduction of new bugs in every release .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> Personally, I'd hope that it would be too expensive to maintain both interfaces, and we could stick with the old interface free from the continuous introduction of new bugs in every release .


True, but I have one request. Please move Help up one position and Messages down. It would be nice if it was just the UI that's affected, but I already see that networking has changed. You'll never notice unless you have multiple units and don't leave all of them powered on. They changed something early this year that would make an off-line unit "go dark" after one minute. Last week they changed it back to the old way where an off-line unit stays active until a restart. There may be unintended consequences. There usually are.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Since bigger cable company boxes are starting to come out with Hyrda-like interfaces, I'd be shocked if the smaller ones didn't demand Hydra for their Tivos too. It's the new thing everybody has to have.


tomhorsley said:


> Personally, I'd hope that it would be too expensive to maintain both interfaces, and we could stick with the old interface free from the continuous introduction of new bugs in every release .


Except the latest release introduced a few bugs to the old interface. Probably from adding the hooks for Hydra.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

atmuscarella said:


> My position is simple, future development on the HDUI is done (for all TiVos),


Agreed
... and the HDUI is feature complete, works well for me, has Live Guide (which a friend just saw and now uses on his cable box) and is faster launching Netflix than a friend's cable company Tivo. Until recordable 4K content comes along, I'm satisfied. I'm going to look at buying a 4K TV during Black Friday and focus on the 4K apps on the TV not a Bolt.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> My position is simple, future development on the HDUI is done...


Tivo_Ted has said this, so it is not something to take a 'position' on. HDUI will get bug fixes only.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TiVo is never (IMHO) going to force an update to the new UI because to work fully you also need the new voice remote, the old UI will stay fixed forever as the Series 2 UI has for the last 10 years or so. you may get bug upgrades but I would guess no feature upgrades on the old UI. Once the old UI is fully stable it will not take any software time away from TiVo to just leave it alone, and put all their time into the new UI. I would also guess if a new TiVo type box (new faster electronics inside) came out you may never be able to go back to the old UI, as that box would have the new voice remote with it. I think my days of upgrading TiVo boxes are done for the foreseeable future.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I disagree. Hydra is fully functional without the new remote as long as you don't need voice. I don't see that holding Tivo back from eventually pushing Hydra. For some people, myself included, Hydra is a significant upgrade. The only problem I'm having at the moment is the sluggishness on some nights and that's caused by the Tivo servers which slow down Encore as well.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

toricred said:


> I disagree. Hydra is fully functional without the new remote as long as you don't need voice. I don't see that holding Tivo back from eventually pushing Hydra. For some people, myself included, Hydra is a significant upgrade. The only problem I'm having at the moment is the sluggishness on some nights and that's caused by the Tivo servers which slow down Encore as well.


I wouldn't say fully functional no pc to tivo or tivo to tivo transfers granted you have to it via tivo online, but was easier the old way


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

lessd said:


> TiVo is never (IMHO) going to force an update to the new UI because to work fully you also need the new voice remote, the old UI will stay fixed forever as the Series 2 UI has for the last 10 years or so. you may get bug upgrades but I would guess no feature upgrades on the old UI. Once the old UI is fully stable it will not take any software time away from TiVo to just leave it alone, and put all their time into the new UI. I would also guess if a new TiVo type box (new faster electronics inside) came out you may never be able to go back to the old UI, as that box would have the new voice remote with it. I think my days of upgrading TiVo boxes are done for the foreseeable future.


I just purchased a roamio OTA last week for a friend and when set up it downloaded Hydra. It did not come with a Vox remote.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TeamPace said:


> I just purchased a roamio OTA last week for a friend and when set up it downloaded Hydra. It did not come with a Vox remote.


If needed -> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TeamPace said:


> I just purchased a roamio OTA last week for a friend and when set up it downloaded Hydra. It did not come with a Vox remote.


I assume this was a new OTA TiVo, what we are talking about if one already has the old UI and without your agreement TiVo upgrading your TiVo to the new UI, I don't think that will happen, with a new unit that you just set up if TiVo puts on the new UI, a rollback will not be any problem as you have no recordings or SPs that will be taking away. I have not tried a full C&D all to see what UI is then loaded.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

BobCamp1 said:


> Since bigger cable company boxes are starting to come out with Hyrda-like interfaces, I'd be shocked if the smaller ones didn't demand Hydra for their Tivos too. It's the new thing everybody has to have.
> 
> Except the latest release introduced a few bugs to the old interface. Probably from adding the hooks for Hydra.


What bugs did it introduce? I don't think I've run across anything on my Bolt yet.



ajwees41 said:


> I wouldn't say fully functional no pc to tivo or tivo to tivo transfers granted you have to it via tivo online, but was easier the old way


So using Tivo desktop still works, butyou can't transfer FROM your PC to your TiVo? I'm REALLY tight on space so I'm (for the first time) probably going to make use of that feature. I guess it'll look as good/play as well as it would anyway...

Darned PBS filling up my TiVo with great shows lol


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if your on Hydran't do pc to tivo, but if have/or set0u0p a Plex Server it should work


----------

